# Graduation Party



## magman (Jun 15, 2017)

Been asked to do a graduation party next weekend. The plan is to rub the briskets and pork butts down Thursday night and cook them Friday. Will be doing 5 brisket and 5 pork butts. Plan on pulling the butts Friday night and slicing the briskets Saturday morning. Then Saturday at the party I will be doing 80lbs of chicken quarters. The plan is to cook them to 165 then wrap each one in foil and place in a cooler while the brisket and pork are heating up.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow wrapping each leg 1/4 seems like a lot of unneeded work. Is there a reason for this as opposed to in a foil tray together? Also I'd pull them at 160 if it was me because you will have about 3-5 degrees of rise while resting. 

The rest of the plan sounds great


----------



## magman (Jun 16, 2017)

They requested the quarters to be wrapped and placed in the cooler for late arrivals and to have warm chicken later in the evening. The pulling at 160 is a good point. Thank you


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 16, 2017)

magman said:


> They requested the quarters to be wrapped and placed in the cooler for late arrivals and to have warm chicken later in the evening. The pulling at 160 is a good point. Thank you



If you put the 1/4s in a half catering pan then seal with foil they will hold nicely for late in the evening and late arrivals but if it's a paying gig and that's what they want then there you go.

Good luck with it and don't forget the pictures.


----------



## 3montes (Jun 17, 2017)

How many leg quarters are in 80lbs? Are you smoking or grilling them? Do you have any large roasting pans? You could use them to keep your leg quarters warm and you won't need to foil them or keep them in a cooler. Just put a little liquid in a roaster pan and add the cooked quarters. Set the roaster to about 150 to 160 and you are good to go and they will be piping hot instead of just warm.

Are you going to cook your briskets just short of being done Friday and then finish them and slice on Saturday? Sounds like you got a lot going on. How many are they expecting? I have done two grad parties this year and they were both over 200, Grad parties have gotten to be as big as most weddings these days.


----------



## magman (Jun 19, 2017)

3montes said:


> How many leg quarters are in 80lbs? Are you smoking or grilling them? Do you have any large roasting pans? You could use them to keep your leg quarters warm and you won't need to foil them or keep them in a cooler. Just put a little liquid in a roaster pan and add the cooked quarters. Set the roaster to about 150 to 160 and you are good to go and they will be piping hot instead of just warm.
> 
> Are you going to cook your briskets just short of being done Friday and then finish them and slice on Saturday? Sounds like you got a lot going on. How many are they expecting? I have done two grad parties this year and they were both over 200, Grad parties have gotten to be as big as most weddings these days.


I'm guessing maybe 80 to a 100 quarters? Not real sure how big they will be. I'll will be smoking them. I believe they are expecting around 150 to 175 people.


----------



## magman (Jun 19, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> If you put the 1/4s in a half catering pan then seal with foil they will hold nicely for late in the evening and late arrivals but if it's a paying gig and that's what they want then there you go.
> 
> Good luck with it and don't forget the pictures.


I need to figure the picture thing out. Can you post them from your phone?


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2017)

View media item 537715
5 butts 5 brisket and a pork belly rubbed and wrapped ready for morning. 10 racks of baby backs needing rubbed tomorrow afternoon. Trying the picture thing have never posted a picture.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 22, 2017)

Looking great. Can't wait to see more


----------



## magman (Jun 23, 2017)

IMG_0048.JPG



__ magman
__ Jun 23, 2017






Smoker loaded and rolling along. Calling for 2" to 4" of rain today with flooding.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 23, 2017)

Looking good. Hopefully the rain doesn't cause a lot of issues.


----------



## magman (Jun 23, 2017)

image.jpg



__ magman
__ Jun 23, 2017






Coming along nicely


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 23, 2017)

Looking nice. I hope the weather for the party is good


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 26, 2017)

How did it turn out?


----------



## magman (Jun 26, 2017)

Turned out great! Didn't get many pictures due to all the rain. We ended up just shy of 5" of rain. Had a lot of compliments saying it was the best they ever had and I should open a catering business. Looks like I will be having another smoker full this coming weekend just from people at the party asking for meats for their fourth of July party's. Thanks for asking.


----------



## sonofasmoker (Jun 26, 2017)

The food looks GREAT! What kind of smoker is it?


----------



## magman (Jun 26, 2017)

SonOfaSmoker said:


> The food looks GREAT! What kind of smoker is it?


Thanks *SonOfaSmoker*

Meadow Creek TS120 Trailer with the warming box.


----------



## bken1313 (Jul 14, 2017)

What did your timeline end up looking like?   Butts and Brisket Friday, Chicken on Site Saturday?


----------



## magman (Jul 17, 2017)

Yep started the butts and brisket early Friday morning finished off the evening with the 10 racks of baby backs. Then Saturday cooked the chicken on site.


----------

